

Father and Son Launch iPhone Into Space [video] - MykalM
http://mashable.com/2010/10/17/iphone-space-launch-video/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1801418>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1800367>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1750517>

------
Gibbon
Clearly neither the Mashable author nor the NYMag author actually watched the
video or they would have noticed they did NOT send an iPhone into space.

The iPhone was used for GPS tracking on the ground. The camera in the balloon
is a Go Hero Pro HD.

